# Moral Question



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably doesn't belong here, but I believe morality is at least partially derived from spirituality.

So, this is a hypothetical:

If someone is just completely done with life--they're suffering from intense pain, be it psychological or physical--and you love them dearly, is it selfish to make them stay?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

I think it depends on the situation, it's a little more complex than yes or no depending on the circumstances I would think.

I mean if someone was in unbearable psychological and emotional pain and wanted to end their life, I wouldn't try and make them stay for selfish reasons, I'd try and make them stick around for their own sake because there's the possibility that they could feel happy again one day.

However if someone is in horrible physical pain and they're dying anyway and it's only a machine that's keeping them alive, then to my mind keeping them going for my own benefit would be selfish.

It really depends, it's not that black or white is it.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

If they are 'done' with life this means there is no hope to return to a normal state? Then I am all for assisted suicide. I know I expect that compassion from my family members if I ever go past the point of no return - be that with Cancer, Alzheimers, Schizophrenia, Parkinsons, whatever. If there is hope for me to be able to come out of my state then I want to live, but once I am past the point of no return - and am essentially a vegetable and/or have no joy in my life anymore, I expect assisted suicide.

It is an absolute shame that it is not legal where I live IMO. We have this compassion for our pets but won't offer the same compassion to a human being. I believe much of this again stems from Christianity's influence here and revolves around many of the same tired arguments we hear for abortion, stem cell research, etc. That we are not supposed to 'Play God'.

I have faith that once we get a left wing government back in power here, things will be changed. Canada is always one of the more progressive countries when the Liberal government is in power.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

What if there is a chance for the person to get better (recover from cancer/depression), but the person really just does not want to suffer? I know there's no moral truth, but if I was your husband or wife and I was extremely depressed, just done with life, I'm not responding to medication or therapy, I really don't want to be hospitalized and suffer ECT, and the only thing holding me back is knowing what kind of pain it would cause you, would you let me go?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Hypothetically: No, but not for my own sake, for your sake. We all think we can't go on when we feel that bad Ryan, I know I did, I tried to exit a couple of times but now I'm not in that place I am so relieved that I didn't manage to end it.

You okay Ryan?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

egodeath said:


> What if there is a chance for the person to get better (recover from cancer/depression), but the person really just does not want to suffer? I know there's no moral truth, but if I was your husband or wife and I was extremely depressed, just done with life, I'm not responding to medication or therapy, I really don't want to be hospitalized and suffer ECT, and the only thing holding me back is knowing what kind of pain it would cause you, would you let me go?


Depression is tricky because often the person thinks there is no hope when there really is.

Cancer is easier to make a decision - again provided the Cancer hasn't caused depression that clouds a persons vision (which again is probably common)

I'm pretty sure in countries where assisted suicide is legal, the person goes through an analysis with a psychiatrist to determine if they are in the right state of mind to make that decision.

Sure, the lines of depression are blurred - no one can for sure say if a person is clinically depressed nor can they say with 100% certainty whether they would be making a different decision in a clearer state of mind.

You have to look at each case individually. But I can say right now in a clear state of mind (aka right now I want to live) that if I come down with schizophrenia and I don't respond to treatment and am going nowhere fast, I want to be put out of my misery. Same goes for Alzheimers, Parkinsons, etc. I'd sign off on something right now allowing someone to do that.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

There is (!ALWAYS!) hope. :!:


----------

